# NeW biocube 29 TanK 1st ever, what to do



## rennagarcia3 (May 19, 2011)

it's my first saltwater tank everrrrr...im not sure what to do with it or what type of fish to get...looking for any type of help or ideas on maintaining and what not...thanks in advance!!


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

List your favorite fish. First of all you should setup a fish wish list. Then the community will help you cross out what will not work. 39 is usually called a nano tank for sw. 

Pick your type of tank Reef or FOWLR or FO
Reef needs alot of work
so for starters id prefer FOWLR (fish only with live rocks)

Saltwater will burn a hole in your wallet so make sure you have enough.


----------

